# Wiring Issues



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey all

I'm trying to figure out the mess of cut wires and connections on my 68 vert to get the horn and Dash/map courtesy light working. I have no idea why some previous owner decided to do some of the "improvements" to the system but here is what I'm working with.

In the first pic is the horn relay. The un-attached wire is the one wired to the horns and the one that goes through the firewall. If I apply 12 volts to the terminal wire, the horns will sound. The other wire that goes to the rear terminal of the left side of the relay (the one that goes though the firewall) is simply cut and left hanging near the fuse box. (it does appear to be brown)(?). The middle terminal on the relay reads 12v and the third terminal on the relay ( far right in the pic) buzzes when grounded and shows maybe 5-6 v while buzzing. Also, does the relay itself need to be grounded to the firewall? I would think that mine is but maybe not good enough?

In pic #2 is what is coming out of the steering wheel. (My flashers and turn signals all work normal) You will note the "missing wire" on the left side? maybe that is how it is suppose to be?

In pic #3 is the other side of the connector where you will now notice a brown wire coming out of the left side. ( I have no idea what the 3 prong connector along side the big connector is.....(?)

In pic #4 is just simply the male/female connectors connected. (Again note the brown wire?)

The 5th pic is the courtesy light cover. I assume the left terminal is for 12v power and the right is a "switched" ground that you would wire to the door switch? ( so it comes on when you open the door) ? I'm not even going to bother trying to figure out the glove box light lol.

Thanks for any input
James


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

These should help:


----------



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the help JMT. I have studied those, but it is difficult to trace the pathway of all the wires. Its still a work in progress. 

I did find the wire just "dangling" in through the firewall was something the old owner just spliced in, so I'm crossing my fingers its just a bad horn relay.......


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you'll go check out classiccarwiring.com you'll find they have nice _color_ wiring diagrams available in several formats, including large plastic laminated sheets. I bought a set for my '69 and they sure make it a lot easier to trace circuits, especially with "old" eyes like mine.

Bear


----------



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks Bear. Those look like a great investment, would come in very handy! 

So I can hopefully get this resolved over the holiday weekend, could anyone tell me what color the Horn wire is, coming out of the steering column? From there I will trace it further downstream. I hate to pull the steering wheel to find out if someone knows.

Thanks again!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The horn switch wire is Dark Green (pin "S") in the 68 steering column connector.

It runs from the bottom of the steering column connector (the semi-circular connector) to terminal "d" in the firewall connector. On the engine compartment side of the firewall connector, it is the dark green wire going to the horn relay.


----------



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you good sir!


----------

